# powerpoint - zoom bei animation von bildern



## anneli (28. April 2006)

hallo, 

kann mir jemand bei powerpoint 2002 weiterhelfen?

ich möchte in meiner präsentation erst einen zentralen ausschnitt eines bilds vergrößert anzeigen lassen, um dann auf das ganze bild herauszuzoomen. geht das mit powerpoint, und weiß jemand, wie? ich hab es bei den benutzerdefinierten animationen nicht gefunden, aber es könnte ja einen trick geben.

kann man auch an bestimmte bildausschnitte heranzoomen, ohne dass das
bild verpixelt wird? mit der "herausheben"-funktion wird es leider nur so komisch.

hoffe, jemand kann mir helfen.
anne


----------

